# mejorar consumo electrico con capacitores en el disyuntor



## yamilo12 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro como están eh aquí una duda, yo tengo una emisora de radio en mi localidad y el día viernes hablando con un amigo que es de la empresa que provee la corriente, me dijo que tengo que mejorar el consumo eléctrico de mi casa... yo quede desde ese momento con dudas..¿? como hago eso?? apago las luces de mi casa las tv radios ???  pero el después me dijo solo tenes que poner dos o tres capacito-res en el disyuntor y problema resuelto, así no desaprovechas el consumo de energía, me puso un ejemplo de una cerveza.... si vos sabes servir bien una cerveza la vas a aprovechar hasta la ultima gota... en cambio no asi el que no sabe servir, que sirve mitad liquido y mitad espuma... en síntesis no sabia en que lugar del foro postear esta inquietud, si es necesario cambiar de lugar sr admin esta en todo su derecho...saludos ...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2015)

Hola yamilo12,Los capacitores ,se ponen para compensar la energia reactiva,bajar el coceno de fi, a lo que solicita la empresa proveedora de energia,ya que los medidores convencionales no la miden,por lo tanto al superar cierto nivel,provoca un prejuicio a la distribuidora,ya que estas consumiendo energia que ellos no te pueden cobrar,pero aun asi ,si ellos suponen y comprueban que tu coceno de fi esta mas alto que lo autorizado,pueden intimarte a que corrijas este problema. Igualmente este desbalance se produce ante la presencia de altos consumos industriales y en donde abundan las cargas inductivas,es aqui en donde se colocan baterias de condensadores, para corregir la energia reactiva.En tu caso no creo que se justifique.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=factor+de+potensia

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/....com/search.php?searchid=1135005&pp=25&page=2


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hola, antes de tomar una determinación, debes conocer ciertos datos y ver si justifica lo que te recomiendan.
Para empezar, que alimentación de red tienes? Monofásica?
Que valor de corriente nominal activa?
También hay que conocer el valor de la corriente nominal reactiva. Para ésto se requiere instrumentación apropiada.
En función de éstos datos se podrá tomar una determinación.
Pues si conectas condensadores en la red para intentar corregir supuestamente. No sabrás que tanto debes compensar. Si sobrecompensas estás en la misma situación o peor que si no compensas.
Otro detalle, si el consumo gral. es variable, entonces la compensación tiene que ser automática, para ello se requiere un sistema de bancos de condensadores escalonados. Cómo ves, es un tanto complejo el tema, pero reitero, antes deben conocerse varios datos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2015)

Los contadores de viviendas solo miden la energía activa, no la reactiva.
Sin conocer tu carga no puedes poner los condensadores
Si te pasas la instalación se vuelve capacitiva cosa que está prohibida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2015)

Creo que los actuales medidores electrónicos si miden reactiva en viviendas


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 8, 2015)

lo que dice scooter es cierto,solo apuntar que si entra en capacitiva aumentara el nivel de tención pudiendo averiar tus equipos....actualmente le llevo a un amigo el mantenimiento de su emisora de FM y creo se que equipos puedes tener,y no esta justificado en montar una batería de condensadores

PD: me falto decir que no es poner unos condensadores en el diyuctor y ya esta....hay que hacer calculos y poner un equipo circutor que decide cuando y cuantos condensadores se conectan a la red mediante contactores.....sino,de estar haciendo algun efecto que lo dudo en tu caso concreto.....al apagar algunos de los equipos entras en capacitiva


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 8, 2015)

Si la alimentación es monofásica, puede que no sea necesaria ni exigible (esto último, por parte de la empresa proveedora de energía) la cancelación parcial de la energía reactiva inductiva con capacitores. Habría que ver que no exista algo raro detrás de ello , ya que en mis pagos existen empleados (pertenecientes a la misma empresa provincial de energía que efectúa la intimación a la corrección) que ofrecen la implementación de la "solución" en forma privada .

Si el usuario aún lo desea (a pesar de no ser exigible en función de la categoría de usuario que disponga), puede implementarlo, pero para favorecer a su instalación y atenuar los problemas que una energía reactiva inductiva excesiva acarrea en la misma, nada más. No le va a beneficiar en su facturación (al menos, en forma apreciable).

Si la implementación es inadecuada, puede traer más problemas que los ya existentes (como sobretensiones, cuando sale de servicio la carga inductiva y persiste solo la resistiva y cuando la corrección es permanente).

Otra cosa que hay que verificar, de ser necesaria la corrección, es saber si esta misma corrección debe ser puntual o global en la instalación, en función de la ubicación y empleo en el tiempo de la/s carga/s inductiva/s responsable/s del desajuste.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2015)

Seguramente los contadores digitales modernos miden "de todo" a mi me lo cambiaron la semana pasada.
Por contrato no deberían de cobrar la energía reactiva, claro que como las compañías tienen la sartén por el mango...y también tienen la sartén, quien sabe.

De cualquier modo no es cosa de ir poniendo condensadores así felizmente.

Pocos equipos domésticos indican su factor de potencia en la placa de características, así que habría que medir con una pinza vatimétrica a ver como vamos...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hay casos particulares, donde a pesar de no ser exigida la corrección correspondiente, la compensación con bancos capacitivos puede traer beneficios a la instalación => cuando los conductores están excedidos o muy al límite de sus capacidades de manejo de corriente. Con la compensación puede liberarse parte de esa capacidad de manejo de corriente (para disponer para otras cargas necesarias adicionales, cuando no es posible el cambio de conductores) o bien descomprimir a los conductores con la misma carga existente (reduciendo problemas asociados de caídas de voltaje, calentamientos, etc.).

Saludos


----------



## ffornieles (Jun 9, 2015)

Los contadores domésticos de base solo miden energía activa. Aunque no tengan contador de energía reactiva, con la liberalización del mercado eléctrico permitía la personalización por reactiva si el consumo de energía reactiva es superior al 50% de la activa, pero para ello la comercializadora debía estar midiendo la energía reactiva en en el mismo punto del contador y durante el mismo periodo de facturación. 

Estas premisas se cumplen con los actuales contadores digitales, y es muy fácil para las comercializadoras obtener esta información por telegestión. Es por ello que ya hay consumidores que están recibiendo fuertes penalizaciones por este concepto.

Como dice Gudino Roberto, te aconsejaría que midieras con mas detalles como son tus consumos y como es tu instalación.

Te recomiendo que utilices un Wibeee de Circutor. Fácil de instalar y podrás recoger todos los datos de tu instalación sin ocupar espacio en tu cuadro eléctrico. 

wibeee.circutor.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2015)

Ojo que es muy facil acomodar un poco el coseno de fi aún sin medirlo .

Claro , se instalan capacitores en paralelo con los motores de heladeras , aire acondicionado , bombas de agua y demás equipamiento , los valores se obtienen de tablas de acuerdo a la potencia. Si si , ya se que las tablas son viejas y los motores han mejorado . . .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 9, 2015)

Muchas veces, para llevar adelante la implementación de una compensación, no es siquiera necesario efectuar mediciones de ningún parámetro, ni incurrir en gastos innecesarios en equipamientos como los mencionados (que muchas veces exceden los costos de la misma compensación). Solo basta con interpretar adecuadamente unos cuantos datos muy valiosos presentes en la misma facturación . En esos casos, se puede aplicar inteligentemente la cabeza y no necesariamente el bolsillo .

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2015)

De echo vienen equipos de tubos fluorescentes que traen incorporado dicho capacitor,
Con el advenimiento de las lámparas de bajo consumo, ha cambiado y en muchas casas hay una enorme potencia reactiva, los medidores particulares no la discrimana, no es que no la miden, hay casos que han experimentado subas en el consumo por haber plagado la casa de tales lámparas, en el momento de encendido la carga es elevada, es todo un tema con lo que solemos conversar con mi hno que es ingeniero mecánico electricista, y siempre decimos a partir de cierto valor lo que se gana por un lado se pierde por el otro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2015)

Si , eso pasaba con las primeras lámparas , las últimas ya vienen "corregidas"

Y cómo dice diegomj1973 , llevando la factura de electricidad a dónde venden capacitores , ellos te hacen el cálculo gratuitamente


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 9, 2015)

Y entonces, las fuentes para leds "capacitivas, ¿son o no  son convenientes?.

Justo ahora que había aprendido a hacerlas.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 9, 2015)

Que lindo nivel que tenemos en el foro cuando las preguntas son buenas...

yamilo12 ya se mareo

En realidad las lamparas bajo consumo generan una distorcion armónica en la linea difícil de eliminar y que muchas veces engañan al medidor de calle, haciendo que de un FP incorrecto 

un informe:

http://www.editores-srl.com.ar/site...ca_producida_por_lamparas_de_bajo_consumo.pdf


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 9, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , eso pasaba con las primeras lámparas , las últimas ya vienen "corregidas"
> 
> Y cómo dice diegomj1973 , llevando la factura de electricidad a dónde venden capacitores , ellos te hacen el cálculo gratuitamente



Qué lástima que no soy propietario de una instalación trifásica y, por ende, no disponga esa particular facturación!!!, de lo contrario se podría exponer la forma de interpretar esos datos y efectuar el cálculo de la compensación correspondiente. Si encuentro alguna fotocopia de una facturación de esa tipología por ahí, subo el método (si puedo acordarme, ya que me tocó hacerlo hace unos años para una panadería y funcionó todo OK).

Saludos



No pude encontrar nada. Esa fotocopia podría haber sido bien didáctica.

De todos modos, subo un extracto de un documento de la EPEC (Empresa Provincial de Energía de Córdoba => Argentina) para corregir empleando los datos de la factura solamente:

"*Supongamos que al inicio del ciclo de facturación, el medidor indicaba un registro total de consumo de ambas magnitudes de:

Energía activa: 25128 kWh

Energía reactiva: 24252 kVArh

Luego de los 60 días (período normal de facturación residencial o comercial):

Energía activa: 27248 kWh

Energía reactiva: 26325 kVArh

El consumo total de energía activa en el período será:

P = 27248 – 25128 = 2120 kWh

Y el de energía reactiva será:

Q = 26325 – 24252 = 2073 kVArh

El factor de potencia (si no figura en la factura) se calcula por intermedio de esta fórmula:

cosf = P / raíz cuadrada (P * P + Q * Q)

Resulta cosf = 0,715

Ahora bien, como se indica en el Reglamento de Comercialización en su punto 2.2.5, el factor de potencia no penalizable debe ser como mínimo 0,95; por lo que para nuestro ejemplo el consumo de energía reactiva en el período debió haber sido de 697 kVArh como máximo, por lo tanto debemos agregar compensación por:

Energía de compensación = 2073 − 697 = 1376 kVArh

Si consideramos que se trata de un comercio que funciona 12 horas por día y, como se dijo arriba, el período de facturación es de 60 días, la potencia en capacitores a agregar resulta:

Qc = 1376 KVArh / (60 d * 12 h) = 1,911 KVAr

En este caso, se recomienda un capacitor o condensador de 2 kVAr.*"


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 9, 2015)

Como comenté en algún momento, puede compensarse global ó puntualmente en la instalación. Ambas opciones son válidas para evitar la penalización por desajustes en la energía reactiva.

La elección de un método u otro recae en la necesidad adicional de reducir además las corrientes circulantes de régimen permanente por la instalación. Por ejemplo: si tenemos 10 tubos fluorescentes de 36 W c/u dispersos por toda la instalación (y funcionando simultáneamente) y pretendemos compensarlos, podemos hacerlo individualmente con condensadores en torno a los 4 uF x 250 V c/u dispuestos en cada uno de los artefactos ó realizarlo con uno solo en torno a los 40 uF x 250 V bien aguas arriba de la instalación (al principio de toda la instalación o cerca del medidor).

El primer método de compensación (individual) reduce las corrientes circulantes por los distintos ramales de la instalación (minimizando posiblemente problemas de caídas de voltaje y calentamientos), mientras que el segundo (global) sólo lo hace aguas más arriba de la misma compensación (desde el único condensador hacia más arriba).

Saludos


----------

